# 1964 Ford 2000 tractor carb & "spark" question



## perryjosh64 (Aug 30, 2015)

Folks I've had a problem with my tractor running awhile the choking out as if it was running out of gas, let it sit awhile and it crank back up but thenshut off again. Did some checking and had a number of comments on what to check (fuel lines/filters, gas cap, fuel flow into carb, spark test, etc.). I changed out the fuel line from the tank to carb along with new vented gas cap. So far runs fine but have only moved it from garage around the yard and back so no real work or time on it but will see tomorrow when I go to pull some privet with it. However like all things one question/issue leads to another and I got two for advise please:
1) I believe I got gas leaking from around the screws that hold top/bottom halves of carb together as it looks "wet" around the screws even a few minutes after I've wiped it down? Is this normal/bad? do I need to do a carb repair kit on it? replace it?

2) Did half the "spark test" on the coil/distributor and got a yellow/orange spark (not a blue spark) from coil to distributor wire? what does this mean and how do I fix it?

Any and all help would be appreciated.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello again perryjosh64,

From the looks of your carburetor, you've had a leak for a long time! First thing to check is to see how it runs for a while with the work you have done to date. If you do too many changes, you lose track of what fixed your original problem, and it is possible that you create new problems. Later on you can try a rebuild kit on the carburetor. The problem as I see it is your float adjustment, or the needle valve isn't shutting off fuel. 

One problem is that your carburetor (50 years old) is so old that the needle valve seat is worn, and a new needle won't seat well enough to shut off the fuel. Probably the simplest thing is to check the float adjustment and see if you can get it to shut off fuel at the correct level with the old needle.

Another thing you can do is to shut the fuel off each time you park the tractor. Many guys do this religiously. 

Rather than spend money on a rebuild kit, you might consider a new carburetor. 

To improve spark, put new points and condenser in the distributor. There's a big quality issue with foreign made points these days. I think I would go to a New Holland dealer for points & condenser (and that's no guarantee).


----------

